# Divider Problems



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Is it too stressful on bettas if they see each other through the divider and they keep flaring at each other and keep swimming away?

Just divided a 5 gallon


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes and no. It is for the first while especially, but after that ther start to ignore it. That does not mean they are not still stressed, however. A opaque divider would be ideal.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

if they are sick and flare at eachother they could die. from own experience. mine would flare at guppies. not shure if just flaring though.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Well the first fish that was in the tank seems to be ignoring the new one while the new one is getting desperate to go to the other side. Should I let them divided like that or should I put one back in a 1 - 1.5 gallon fish bowl alone?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

It really depends. How long have they been in the tank together? Do you have a store bought or homemade divider? Do you have any plants or decorations around the divider to help beak up the line of site?


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

i have decorations around, it is a homemade divider, they've been in the tank for 10 minutes and the new betta just broke through. I put him back in the fish bowl and im buying him another 5 gallon today


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

It depends. I would be a bit more careful with a tank of halfmoons or deltatails or something because they have such heavy fins that over working can lead to torn fins but IME dividing the tank was beneficial. It gave both my boys something to do, they flared constantly at each other for the first week and half or so. They built nests and guarded them. Now they mostly ignore each other, however, they will flare if the tank light is off but a light in the room is on because it causes reflection on the glass in the tank and they go at it. 

It helped my VT because before the divided tank he bit his tail. He has not bitten since the divider. 

To prevent one jumping onto the other side during the initial period, lower the water level a bit.

I say leave them in the 5g and see how things go for a week. It is recommended you block off the divider on both sides at least partially with plants or a decoration.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

im scared putting them together as the deltatail was able to go through by a small space on the sides, he didnt go by jumping


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

im getting a new tank for 40$ 

http://montreal.kijiji.ca/c-animaux...m-complet-see-my-other-ads-W0QQAdIdZ446598649


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Nice tank!! *it's not a nano tank so you can haggle the price ;D
And be careful with the gravel, wash everything with a mild bleach solution and rinse VERY thoroughly! 
What kind of divider were you using that he was able to squeeze through it? 
I think both fish will be very happy in their own 5g !


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

a white kind of plastic with black net thingy

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=125401&page=2 theres a picture of it in this thread


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

That's a nice design for a divider! I like it. I followed this tutorial: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/
And added the blue strip things on all 4 sides to add strength. There are many types of dividers out there, homemade and storebought. I like this one because it's easily modifiable.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

i like this one but now im set to buy a new tank 

i got another option that is to buy a 29 gallon and put my friend's goldfish in it who is currently in a 10gallon so that i got a free 10 gallon tank, idk yet though


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, if you got the 10g you could get MOAR fish!!!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

yeah i need to wait for cycle though nah? :O


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I LOVE the divider that was posted by Laki, it works wonders in my 10 gal. It also has tighter mesh so while the fish occasionally see each other, it's not too bad and not constant.  Just my opinion there.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I have a homemade divider in my 5 gal (same as the tutorial Laki posted) and I put two sheets of mesh instead of one. My boys have never flared at each other - they can see movement on the other side but can't tell it's another male. It's worked great for me


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Hm, never thought of using 2 sheets of mesh! For the future *rubs hands together*
I find the design in the tutorial is a bit flimsy, and if I didn't say so already, I used the binder things on all 2 sides to really make it strong.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

Having two sheets also makes it a bit more stable. I got the idea from another member here (of course I can't remember who) but for my first divided tank I'm definitely satisfied!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

He's in a 10 gallon now guys  I've freed my 10g by putting my goldfish in a 29g!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

that's great news!!!


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Ya and now that he's in a 29 gallon, ive added another friend for him and they seem inseparable!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

The goldfish? Aw.


----------



## WhiskeyHands (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes, he was alone for about a month that i had him and my friend had him alone in a fish bowl for nearly a year! Now he has his big tank with another friend


----------

